# Copying Favorites from Hopper w/Sling to Joeys



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

I finally got around to creating my favorites Favorites (Favorites, Movies, Sports, News) and discovered that my 2 Joeys don't show these, only the default ones.

I found an old thread that copying from one to another was not possible, but is it now?

And if not, why not, as this seems that it should be easy? We can view the status on all sets and join them, we can pause and resume in another room, but do I have to actually re-enter all my custom Favorites from each Joey?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's no big deal to do that ... any customer would have own unique Fav lists, so the copy has no value for masses


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

P Smith said:


> it's no big deal to do that ... any customer would have own unique Fav lists, so the copy has no value for masses


Actually that's my point. As a family (of two in the house) there's a set of Favorites in those categories that need to be accessed from any of the three sets. So I have to set up identical lists on the two Joeys, since I originally set them up on the Hopper. I just want the Hopper Favorites to also (or a choice) be on the Joeys.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you are the first one with the request for two years since H released - congrat


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

P Smith said:


> you are the first one with the request for two years since H released - congrat


 Actually surprised at that. Sounds like no hope, so I'd better get my spreadsheet out in front of the two Joeys :bowdown:

And of course, whenever DISH changes part of the lineup, it's back to the sets...


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

I would like that feature as well, it would be a lot easier to make a list once then copy it to the Joeys than it is to set them up individually. Especially with them loosing channels off the favorites list all the time!


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

You'd "think" it would be easy... but I think Joeys have a mind of their own. I lose 1 local channel in my favorites at least once a month, and moves around from Hopper to Joey (a "common" favorites list would be nice). Also DVR movies that I can watch on my Hopper, sometimes say "not subscribed" when trying to watch on a Joey (even though all DVR movies is on the Hopper)... but I can log in with my Nexus 7 and watch them all.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Are those "not authorized" movies stored on an external drive?


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Not on ext drive, just on main Hopper. Only "MoMax" movies recorded during free preview. All other free preview channels work fine on all units.


----------



## PhilLeone (Jun 6, 2016)

I am looking for this toooo.. I have a hopper 3 with 4 favorite channel lists set up.... I want to copy them to my other Joes around the house..... Seem like this would be a common request...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have done it using the remote. Back up to the remote, pair to the joey, restore.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Couldn't you pair the Hopper remote to the joey and backup the joey from the remote?


----------



## swolfearch (Mar 2, 2019)

DBSI, please explain "Back up to the remote, pair the joey, restore." What is backed up to the remote, and how?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH allows users to back up their receiver settings to a remote control then restore the settings from the remote control. The suggestion is to use the back up function, then change the remote so that it is paired with the Joey instead of the Hopper, then use the restore function to place the Hopper's setting on the Joey. The backup and restore functions can be found in the manual. Remote pairing instructions should also be there.


----------

